# Support Kraft and the 2006 Gay Olympics



## Rhonwyn (Apr 16, 2002)

I got this piece of hatemail today from the AFA (American Family Association):

Kraft is a major sponsor of 2006 Gay Olympic Games
Dear Rhonwyn,

Kraft Foods, makers of popular products like Macaroni and Cheese, Kraft Singles, Oreo cookies, Maxwell House coffee, and Ritz Crackers is a sponsor of the 2006 Gay Olympic Games in Chicago.

In addition, Kraft has authorized its company logo to be placed on the gay games official website as a major coporate sponsor.

The gay games are supported and endorsed by dozens of homosexual activist groups and organizations, including homosexual magazines and television outlets.

Tell Kraft to drop their corporate sponsorship of the 2006 Gay Games in Chicago.

Take Action

Kraft is ignoring emails. Please make a personal phone call to Kraft and tell them to pull their financial support from the 2006 Gay Games.

Their toll-free number is 1-800-323-0768

Additional contact information

Kraft Foods

CEO Roger K. Deromedi

3 Lakes Dr.
Northfield, IL 60093

Phone: 847-646-2000
Fax: 847-646-6005

TOLL FREE: 1-800-323-0768
Online contact form - http://www.kraftfoods.com/main.aspx?...ct_us/cu_form1
Sincerely,

Donald E. Wildmon, Chairman
American Family Association

P.S. Please forward this email to at least one friend.

Do like I did and contact Kraft with your support of the 2006 Gay Olympics. Don't let these right wing extremists bully another company into abandoning their support of human rights for all Americans!


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

I can't be the only one thinking...

What events make the Olympics "gay"?







:


----------



## mamamillie (Jul 22, 2003)

Well, Iam glad to see Kraft doing something good.....
but I will continue to boycott them because they use genetic engineering http://www.krafty.org


----------



## USMCbaby (Dec 1, 2002)

I'm not a fan of Kraft and their Frankenfood but I hate getting crap like that forwarded to me.


----------



## kama'aina mama (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TiredX2*
I can't be the only one thinking...

What events make the Olympics "gay"?







:

It is not the events, but the competitors who are gay.
http://www.answers.com/topic/gay-games

Quote:

The Gay Games are a sporting and cultural event hosted by the gay and lesbian community. They were started in San Francisco in 1982, the brainchild of Tom Waddell, whose goals were to promote the spirit of inclusion and participation, and the pursuit of personal best into a sporting event:

The purpose of the Federation of Gay Games (FGG) is to foster and augment the self-respect of lesbians and gay men throughout the world and to engender respect and understanding from the nongay world, primarily through an organized international participatory athletic and cultural event held every four years, and commonly known as the Gay Games.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kama'aina mama*
It is not the events, but the competitors who are gay.
http://www.answers.com/topic/gay-games

:LOL I figured that out, it just seemed an odd concept to me. The "Special Olympics" are for people who couldn't compete in the "regular" olympics--- why a seperate "gay" olympics, kwim?

NOT TO BE CONSTRUED AS UNSUPPORTIVE!!!


----------



## kama'aina mama (Nov 19, 2001)

I am not certain but I think part of it may be that some athletes in the gay/bi/queer/transgendered rainbow might be ineligible because of hormone treatments, etc... Looking at the web page I also get the impression that it partly a pride festival kind of thing... just with an emphasis on athletics. I know the deaf have a seperate 'Olympics' (not sure if it's officially called that) despite the fact that deafness really isn't likely to impair athletic ability and make one less likely to compete in the Olympics.. but it's a chance for deaf athletes to get together, meet people like themselves, etc..


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kama'aina mama*
I am not certain but I think part of it may be that some athletes in the gay/bi/queer/transgendered rainbow might be ineligible because of hormone treatments, etc... Looking at the web page I also get the impression that it partly a pride festival kind of thing... just with an emphasis on athletics. I know the deaf have a seperate 'Olympics' (not sure if it's officially called that) despite the fact that deafness really isn't likely to impair athletic ability and make one less likely to compete in the Olympics.. but it's a chance for deaf athletes to get together, meet people like themselves, etc..

Thanks for taking the time to bring that up. Very good point and an obvious reason to have a seperate games (hormones--- I figured the pride thing was already an obvious reason). I remember learning in school about the situation with the woman competing in the Olympics who had an "X" genotype (versus the standard XX for a woman)--- because of the way they sex typed blood samples at that point she was classified as a male and not allowed to compete (for a while at least).


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

Gay Olympics: cool
Kraft: Philip Morris tobacco company, uncool.

Quote:

this Big Tobacco company has used its subsidiary food and beverage divisions to protect its tobacco profits and to undermine smokefree air policies.
http://www.no-smoke.org/getthefacts....1%7Cd23%7Cp218


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamillie*
Well, Iam glad to see Kraft doing something good.....
but I will continue to boycott them because they use genetic engineering http://www.krafty.org

Dang it, there go my quick comfort foods.... I liked shells and cheese







:

Well, I *do* eventually want to be eating mostly whole foods.. boycotting Nestle AND Kraft should make that easier lol


----------



## Rhonwyn (Apr 16, 2002)

We don't buy much Kraft stuff either because we try to buy all organic. I did write them an email supporting their support of the Gay Games because I figured after the AFA email that they were getting lots of hate mail. I am waiting for the AFA to come out with its own line of food, clothes, etc. so the AFA members won't have to worry about buying anything from companies that support human rights.


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rhonwyn*
I am waiting for the AFA to come out with its own line of food, clothes, etc. so the AFA members won't have to worry about buying anything from companies that support human rights.

:LOL I bet their clothes would be hopelessly unhip.


----------



## CraftyMommaOf2 (Mar 23, 2004)

i still boycott kraft for not pulling their advertising when that totally negative hsing segment was ran on the news. but, at least they're doing something good.


----------



## DebraBaker (Jan 9, 2002)

It seems odd to me.

Sort of like the special olympics for gay people.

I saw this as a boycott thing on another discussion board. I voiced my disgust at the concept of boycotting Kraft but I can't see going out of my way to support mac-n-cheese and velveta or even the notion that people who happen to be gay need their own special games. (or is it gaymes.)

DB


----------



## Unoppressed MAMA Q (Jun 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CryPixie83*
Dang it, there go my quick comfort foods.... I liked shells and cheese







:


you can buy annie's naturals, they taste better. although i certainly encourage you to not rely on those either, but hey, an indulgence is an indulgence, right?


----------



## chfriend (Aug 29, 2002)

Yup it's Pride thing....local and national teams compete on an international level. Local folks go wild when local teams win.

They are called the Gay Games because the Olympics folks declined to let the founders use the term "Olympics," which is apparently trademarked.

Fascinating article on the use of the word Olympics as regulated by the IOC:

http://www.internationalgames.net/to...ayolympics.htm

Annie's Mac and Cheese makes the world go round.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

I never buy Kraft or Nestle products. But when I heard that Kraft put their sponsorship in, I was very happy and will keep a soft spot for them in my heart. But I will still not buy their products- I refuse to buy products to pay for their companies legal issues with tobacco.

But I am also trying to keep our dd Disney free as well. Its getting harder as she gets older and all her friends have all that Disney garbage at their house.
I am not a fan of Disney or ABC for that matter.


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

thansk for the heads up rhowyn, i said a thanks about the games and a concern about gmo's
m


----------



## Rhonwyn (Apr 16, 2002)

Hi Maya!


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

hey babelicious!

m.


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

What's wromg with ABC?


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

ABC is owned by Disney


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CarrieMF*
ABC is owned by Disney









oh...thanks for the info.


----------

